

Ask HN: if you would want to move on from IT, what would you pick today? - joering2

If you would felt burnt out from doing IT, what would you shift towards (of course maximizing your chances on continuing to be well-paid)
======
rex_gsd
I'm not sure about being well paid, but I've always thought doing pottery
would be pretty relaxing and is about as far removed from IT as I can come up
with.

------
rrrhys
Mechanical Engineering. I suspect it'd press many of the same buttons as web
development (tinkering, 'making something', etc)

